# remove plugs in acrylic wandows



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

I have mist inside window , how can I remove plugs without damage so that I can dry out with hair dryer
GEOMAR


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

As far as I remember the plugs are fairly soft plastic, and you can gently lever them out with a tiny screwdriver or a pointed knife.


----------

